

How to get my Kickstarter in front of the right people? - cmckay

There are a host of manly-gear-related sites (uncrate, gear patrol, and the like) which would seem to be the obvious venues for this sort of thing, but they haven't responded to our emails.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
======
cmckay
I see that part of the posting didn't go through. Reposted as
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4281053>

------
RBerenguel
Without more details about what "the thing" is, it is quite hard to say. Care
to put a link?

